# FS: 1996 Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Imported by Motorex



## CUSTEL (Aug 16, 2007)

I am looking to sell a 1996 R33 Skyline GTR with 50,000 KM, currently located in SoCal. The car was imported by Motorex and is DOT Bond Released. The car is in excellent condition with the only modifications being the head unit and screen on the dash. I am asking $33,000 titled and registered in MS, please email me at james.anderson(at)turbovisions.com or call (312) 533-4837 if you have any questions, would like more info, or are interested in purchasing the car.




























Thanks for looking.​


----------

